# several cp's (carnivorous plants)...many photos.



## likespaphs (Nov 23, 2006)

hi
i was inspired by the noid ping to photograph some of mine. some of the shots aren't so great....
this is a flower from a bladderwort... can't find the tag so i'll have to dig to know the name. it's a terrestrial whereas many are aquatic. didn't shoot the plant as the bladders are underground and tiny....






Pinguicula primuliflora plant then flowers....









one of the cutest sundews ever. first the plant and flower, then one for scale. drosera nitidula











next, a bad picture of Drosera multifida, which some think is a mutation of Dros binata... then the flower


----------



## Heather (Nov 23, 2006)

OMG, what is that sundew!? It's just adorable! I need one...

*edit* nice editing...thanks.


----------



## eOrchids (Nov 23, 2006)

nice collection of sundews / butterwort u got there!


----------



## NYEric (Nov 24, 2006)

Very interesting. Now to see if I really dont have an addictive personality..fighting it, fighting it...


----------



## patrix (Nov 27, 2006)

I will be dividing a bunch of S. Alata in the spring-I can bare root them and you can have them for postage


----------



## likespaphs (Jan 15, 2007)

a few more. can't entirely see the carnivorous parts of these, but....

the flower of a NOID Genlisea 





flowers and plants on a Utricularia livida




the stuff that looks like moss is moss. the stuff that looks like leaves are the Utric




it was hard for me to get a shot of the flowers. they've got depth that i can't seem to capture. the bottom photo has the most accurate flower color


----------



## Marty (Jan 18, 2007)

very nice! I gotta get myself some sundews


----------



## Park Bear (Jan 19, 2007)

I can't seem to keep sundews alive, everything else is easy....


----------



## NYEric (Jan 19, 2007)

I have to do some research into these. They're almost as fascinating as Pleuro's.


----------



## likespaphs (Jan 19, 2007)

depending on the type of sundew, some just die after they flower. some don't. after i figured that out, i pick the flowers off a certain type and the plants continue to do well. perhaps that's what it is?
they are wicked cool...


----------



## Heather (Jan 19, 2007)

I totally agree with Brian - they are very neat plants. My sundew is a much better gnat capturer than my ping, btw. However, I also haven't had the issue after blooming.
A while back someone sent me a link to some great photos but I have no idea wha the link was.


----------



## likespaphs (Jan 19, 2007)

maybe this one or this one?


----------



## Heather (Jan 19, 2007)

*Yes...*



likespaphs said:


> that's the one!



Thanks!


----------

